# Bearpaw or BPE Pro Fletching Jig



## TNTURK (Jun 4, 2012)

Any of you guys/gals ever used one of these jigs to fletch arras? I'm trying to keep my cost down (wife) and I really like the versitality of these two jigs. I know others may be more favored like the Bitz, but these are the ones I've decided to chose from. Thank and God Bless,  Steve
http://www.kustomkingarchery.com/Bearpaw-Deluxe-Fletching-Jig/productinfo/4752/
http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=4083X


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a Bearpaw I use for left hand feathers.
It works okay if you keep ample amounts of beeswax on the clamp,
and are real careful. All of the important parts of that jig are plastic.
IMO, it is good for maybe 25% of the arrows a bitz will fletch.
I have not used a BPE, but they are plastic too.

If I had of bought a Bitzenberger first, ( instead of the $35.00 plastic jig I bought), I would have save myself $35.00.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a bitz....well worth the little extra money.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2012)

Get the bitz. Just be careful when you change from a right wing indexer to a left or vice versa. There are some tiny little ball bearings in there that you will lose if you ain't real careful!


----------



## Gordief (Jun 4, 2012)

Bpe


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2012)

I use a bpe. Never tried a blitz., so I don't know any better.


----------



## rehatch (Jun 5, 2012)

I use the Bohning jig. It is all plastic, but works well for me, especially for the price! Just my 2 cents worth.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=4081x


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the JOJAN best.  

I bought myself a Bitz with a LW Clamp so I wouldn't have to change my settings on my JOJAN from RW to LW in the instances where I am fletching LW. 

In my opinion, the BITZ is a good tool but the helical is too aggressive on a 5" feather. Also, the magnet on the Bitz which holds the clamp to the jig is way too strong -  so strong it is counter productive. Hate having to fight with the thing...  You want mine, Coach? I'll sell it cheap.   

Never tried a BPE.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 5, 2012)

Timber, the helical is adjustable on the Bitz...


----------



## TNTURK (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I will go with the BPE Pro Series. It's more adjustable for different fletch configurations. 
Thanks again and God Bless,  -Steve


----------

